# Her Family and Friends and no boundaries



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

I can say the root of our separation/divorce is the fact that she grew up in a small new england town, went to the same school everyone of her 5 friends went to, not curious about anything outside of her immediate sorroundings and her family and friends have boundary issues. They know more about whats going on in our marriage than even I did! 
Has anyone been through this?
I left my family and friends in the UK for this woman, my closest relatives are at least a state or two away. Yet even the thought of moving more than 30 minutes away from her family or friends turns her into a psycho, threatened divorce (irony) among other things. Is this the norm?
I don't quite understand why people never truly want to leave the nest, when we were looking to buy our house she even floated the idea of buying her parents house.....which sent me off the reef! 
There's also the issue of competition with her sister! Her sister gets a new car, she wants one too, her sister buys a house, she wants one too, her sister opens up a business she wants to do the same, her sister is about to divorce her husband...well I guess we beat her to the punch......it goes on but thats a tip of the iceberg...am I alone here?


----------

